# My Oriental babies



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

The boys are now 6 weeks old and have taken over my bedroom 
Apollo

Hades and Apollo 


and Zuse the Siamese


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Your kittens are stunning!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely babies


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

How adorable they look


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Debbie said:


> How adorable they look


Mmmmmm looks can be deceptive


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

aww they are coming along nicely.
loving the choclate color one.


----------

